# How many frosties to transfer?



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

I am scheduled for FET on Thursday and we have 2 embryos to transfer.  They are left from a fresh round of egg donation treatment which ended up in a now 20 month little boy  .  Our dilemma now is that dh and I are both adamant that we don't want twins.  Really don't want twins.  We would rather just have one child than 3. To avoid the possibility we have told the clinic that e only want to transfer one frosties at a time but our doctor thinks we're crazy.  He then went on to tell me that frozen embryos have a less chance of success than fresh which got me thinking.  I know all might be taken out of our hands when it comes to the thaw but now I'm just not sure what to do.  Has anyone had success from transferring just one??


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Raqueluchi. We have the opposite problem in that we want x2 transferring but clinic will only allow x1   
You're taking a risk whatever you decide to do...and if you only have x1 transferred and don't get pregnant will probably end up thinking 'What if??...' But then if you do have x2 there's a very good chance of twins. Huge dilemma but I think you have to follow your heart and not the Consultant. Like you say it might be taken out of your hands on thaw day. Good luck with your decision and your FET! xxx


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply,  Mrs M.  Just out of interest,  on what basis do your clinic not transfer 3?  I thought it was standard practice to transfer two?


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Raquelchi

I'm due to have a fet at the beginning of July and I'm definitely only having put one back.  I have a 2 year old son and I had two put back when I had my treatment and whilst I would've loved to have had twins then I don't now.  I've got 5 frosties and assuming they all survive the thaw, I will have up to five goes at a fet.  I have to think of my little boy and whilst I'd love another child, I don't want the added extra stress of twins.

Good luck for next week x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Happygirl,

Well, I transferred 2 x day 3 frozen donor embryos and ended up with twins.  My advice would be to transfer one as transferring 2 blasts is a high risk for twins.

Transferring 2 does not significantly increase the chances of live birth but obviously increases the chances of twins.  A top US clinic has just published their stats for live births.  Transferring 2 blasts gives 83% chance of success with 6% chance of twins.  Transferring 2 blasts, the success rate is still 83% but chance of twins goes up to 63%.  This is of course fresh blasts, but I think it illustrates the potential quite well.

I have twins as a solo mum who are 8.  I love them but I know how hard it is and must be even more so when you already have a child.  I also know how hard it must be to be in such a quandary.
I wish you the very best in your decision.

Best,
Daisy xx


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

If you really don't want twins, just put one back, my fresh cycle SET Chemical my FET DET twins, same batch of eggs. Good Luck.CX


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Raquelchi i only had 1 blast transferred during my fet and i now have a 7 month old. The problem is that even if you transfer one there is still a small chance that you could end up with twins cos the embryo may split so why take unnecessary risks if you are so sure you do not want twins. 

Good luck for your cycle.


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for your positive stories.  My doc thinks werewe're crazy just doing one I think he's probably more thinking of the statistics for his clinic!!!!!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, your clinic will be factoring In your age, forgetting that the embryo's are younger. SET is standard now for anyone under 35 I believe especially if it is funded cycles.

I got twins from a double transfer and my embryo's were only 2 days old, they were my first and last.

good luck xx


----------



## moonpig68 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, I had two put back and ended up with twins who I love dearly but are a lot of work. Our clinic told us a 10% chance of twins....ha ha IF we went again we would only have one put back just in case. I completely understand why you want one at a time and don't understand your clinic's attitude when you're basically being responsible people and taking control of the situation. Frosties that survive the thaw are strong little things and have every chance of achieving a successful pregnancy. 

I wish you luck xx


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

I have no personal experience of this, but was disappointed earlier this week to have to cancel my fresh ET due to OHSS risks.  I asked many of the same questions as you when I was told I needed to freeze. Like you, I do not want twins and will only have one put back, fresh or frozen. There are studies going on at the moment which suggest that a frozen transfer may actually be a better option than a fresh transfer for many women and that frozen transfers result in healthier babies. Also, it's worth remembering that if you have 2 put back it increases your chance of pregnancy, but having two single transfers equals this out so statistically you are just as likely to get pregnant if you do two single transfers. So I would take your consultant's argument with a pinch of salt and look at the research as I think it's inaccurate to suggest that frozen embies are less likely to succeed.


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Raqueluchi, hope your transfer went ok and you arrived at your decision for how many to transfer? I am surprised your Consultant thought you were crazy not transferring two, especially in A DE cycle and you have been pregnant before, I assume this is not in the uk?

I must say I am sat here with a 15 week twin pregnancy x2 DE blasts transferred after failed SET that resulted in a Chem" my clinic would have preferred a SET. took us a lot of soul searching to arrive at DET, we also have a nearly three year old too!!

Best wishes, CX


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for all your support.  In the end the decision was pretty much taken or out of our hands.  Our 8-cell grade 1 embie had dropped down to 4 cells in the wash and the 7-cell had reduced to 2.  There was no decision to be made really and we could leave the little 2-cell one to fade away in a petri dish so put them both in. I know our chances are slim but I've got to keep hopeful! Test on 1st November so fingers crossed!!


----------

